# MS 250 vs MS 271. Which one do I buy?



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello All.

I am new to chainsaws and I am looking into buying my first one. I do like both the MS 250 and the MS 271. I would be using it for cutting brush and small trees. Looking for something that is dependable and will last. I have used a MS 250 before, but never used a MS 271. I liked using the 250 and did not know if the 271 had much more power that I needed for what I would be doing. Cutting brush and dropping small trees is the primary reason I would like to get one. Just not sure which one to buy. Can I get feedback on this please?


----------



## moody (Mar 19, 2013)

The MS 271 has more power and is more of a semi pro saw where as the ms 250 is home owner grade. I used both the ms 250 and a 270 extensively always were reliable. But the 271 and the 270 are different designs from what I understand. Either would fill your need's but dont make the mistake of getting something to small to start with. I'd say try the 271 out see how it feels. Good luck and welcome to AS


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 19, 2013)

By the time this hits 3 pages this guy will be looking into a ported 880.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 19, 2013)

I bet the 250 will meet your needs (sound like pretty low goals). If you are not heating with wood, and just need something to trim or cut up the occassional blow-down, the 250 will serve you well. They are usually priced at ~$300. Be sure to buy some protective chaps (much cheaper than a trip to the ER) and wear hearing protection.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> By the time this hits 3 pages this guy will be looking into a ported 880.



880 is too big for me. 064 is too heavy for me. Looking for something I can handle. I dont want to start out too big and hurt myself.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 19, 2013)

MS 261 50.2 cc (3.06 cu. in.) 2.8 kW (3.75 bhp) 5.26 kg (11.6 lbs.) 40 to 50cm (16" to 20") 


MS 250 45.4 cc (2.77 cu. in.) 2.2 kW (3.0 bhp) 4.6 kg (10.1 lbs.) 40 to 45 cm (16" to 18") 


MS 271 50.2 cc (3.06 cu. in.) 2.6 kW (3.49 bhp) 5.6 kg (12.3 lbs.) 40 to 50 cm (16" to 20")


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 19, 2013)

For your intended use, the MS250 will be completely adequate. Get a saw for what you will cut most of the time, not for what you "might" cut at some future time. Should you run into a need for a big saw in the future, you would still want a smaller, nimble saw like the MS250.

Now that you have advice, go buy a saw and do NOT revisit this site unless you have problems with it. If you do, you run the risk of having 12 saws in your garage by this time next year.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> For your intended use, the MS250 will be completely adequate. Get a saw for what you will cut most of the time, not for what you "might" cut at some future time. Should you run into a need for a big saw in the future, you would still want a smaller, nimble saw like the MS250.
> 
> Now that you have advice, go buy a saw and do NOT revisit this site unless you have problems with it. If you do, you run the risk of having 12 saws in your garage by this time next year.



Its a Stihl, I hope I have no issues with it. I take care of my tools. It should not fail like some of the reviews I have read on the stihl site. Such as when some ding dong put bar and chain oil in the gas tank.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2013)

May I suggest you pay a visit to the boys at "The Cutting Edge" in Greenwich, NY.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to A.S.!

We put the MS 250's through a lot of work and they held up reasonably well. Basic stuff: keep the chain sharp; always use fresh gas; and don't rev the engine with the chain brake on. Good sized saw for 'brush and small trees'. If you have used that model and are comfortable with it, that is a plus. Good, basic, reliable saw in that size range.

The MS 250's are being phased out and replaced with the MS 251 - slightly heavier, but more fuel efficient. Gazillions of the MS 250s were made, so getting parts should not be a problem. They were discounted to $300 a few months back, but are back up again. You might get a dealer to honor the lower price (maybe?). But don't wait too long or you won't get one. Sick with the basic model - don't go with the tool-less chain adjuster which is a P-I-A in my opinion.

The MS 271 is larger and heavier and more money and has a little more power (1/2 HP) according to specs. If you don't need it, why shlep around the extra 2 pounds? You may not notice the additional power, but you _will_ notice the additional weight.

If you can afford a little more saw upfront, the MS 261 is lighter than the MS 271 with about the same rated power. It is also more of a 'professional' saw, meaning that it is built to last longer, and will be more maintainable down the road.

Later on, if you find you need a bigger saw, you may want to look for a _second_ saw that meets this need, rather than trying to buy an 'everything' saw that is too heavy for _most_ things that you cut.

Good luck and ket us know what you decide!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2013)

(P.S. - I started replying when this thread was only up to Post #3 - just lucky that I agreed with most of the posts in between me and those faster typists! Not trying to repeat things they said!)

Philbert


----------



## nmurph (Mar 19, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> May I suggest you pay a visit to the boys at "The Cutting Edge" in Greenwich, NY.



If he is close enough that is an excellent suggestion. Dolmar makes some great saws. The 421 comes to mind.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2013)

nmurph said:


> If he is close enough that is an excellent suggestion. Dolmar makes some great saws. The 421 comes to mind.



According to Bing Maps, Greenwich is a 27.9mi drive from Lake Luzerne. Well worth the trip. :msp_wink:

THE CUTTING EDGE - Greenwich, NY - 518-692-2878


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 19, 2013)

For your intended use a 40cc saw is absolutely adequate. I am always amazed why some people need a 50-60 saw "for cutting brush and small trees". The above recommendation for a Dolmar 421 is one of the best you can hear. In your case I would adhere to this information. 

7


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

I appreciate all of the the feedback. I actually have three locations in the area (that I know of) that sell the saws that have been mentioned. Just trying to get feedback on what would be right for the right job. it all helps and I thank all of the viewers and people who have replied. Tomorrow I will be taking a roadtrip after work. I would have today, but I got slammed with a foot of snow and some rain.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> Tomorrow I will be taking a roadtrip after work.



To Greenwich I presume :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> To Greenwich I presume :msp_biggrin:



I actually have one that is closer. Falls Farm and Garden.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 19, 2013)

I would go to the Cutting Edge...I promise you it will be worth the drive. I can tell by the name of the business you mentioned that saws are probably not their main focus.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I would go to the Cutting Edge...I promise you it will be worth the drive. I can tell by the name of the business you mentioned that saws are probably not their main focus.



Yeah they dont specialize in that stuff. They do have them on display so I can get the feel for them. Sometime I will make the drive to greenwich, probably when the weather gets much better.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> I actually have one that is closer. Falls Farm and Garden.



Another vote for Cutting Edge. There's a big difference between a *** dealer who also sells saws and a good old fashioned full service saw shop.

Cutting Edge will treat you right, give good advice, and take care of any problems that might come up.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 19, 2013)

How's the weather on the lake? It's terrible in Albany I bet you guys got a lotta snow up there today, anyways if u haven't checked out the 261 it's a great saw. I have a 260 and I love it, my foreman has a 261 and were starting to get them at work . There a lil more $$ than a 250 but well worth it.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> How's the weather on the lake? It's terrible in Albany I bet you guys got a lotta snow up there today, anyways if u haven't checked out the 261 it's a great saw. I have a 260 and I love it, my foreman has a 261 and were starting to get them at work . There a lil more $$ than a 250 but well worth it.



We got 12 Inches of snow and some rain. Currently light snow right now. Have not been out to the lake. I on west mountain near the ski center, just the back side of the mountain.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Another vote for Cutting Edge. There's a big difference between a *** dealer who also sells saws and a good old fashioned full service saw shop.
> 
> Cutting Edge will treat you right, give good advice, and take care of any problems that might come up.



To be honest I never heard of The Cutting Edge store. Will have to check it out though. I thank you for the advice.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 19, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> To be honest I never heard of The Cutting Edge store. Will have to check it out though. I thank you for the advice.



As far as I have understood you won't forget it again after visiting there.... Well maybe you will wish you could after having all the stuff you bought there. But what do I know, I've only been reading praise about them since I have been on this site. My problem is that I'm a little bit further away.

7


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> To be honest I never heard of The Cutting Edge store. Will have to check it out though. I thank you for the advice.



Scott hosted a GTG last spring. Hopin for another one soon. :rolleyes2:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194346.htm


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey we want to see pics of what saw ya got! Its the rules here on AS


----------



## redunshee (Mar 24, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> For your intended use, the MS250 will be completely adequate. Get a saw for what you will cut most of the time, not for what you "might" cut at some future time. Should you run into a need for a big saw in the future, you would still want a smaller, nimble saw like the MS250.
> 
> Now that you have advice, go buy a saw and do NOT revisit this site unless you have problems with it. If you do, you run the risk of having 12 saws in your garage by this time next year.



Only 12? I'm up to 30!


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 24, 2013)

redunshee said:


> Only 12? I'm up to 30!



I got a MS250. It is coming in this thursday. I got it for $310. I am using a friends saw in the meantime. I will post pics when my saw comes in.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on the MS 250

Saw rep coming your way


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 24, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Congrats on the MS 250
> 
> Saw rep coming your way



Thanks. Cant wait to use it. We have lots of snow still. Still 8 inches or so on the ground. Waiting for the real spring season to get here.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 24, 2013)

My bet for this year is we're going to skip spring temperatures and go straight to summer like temperatures...the dern woodchuck lied! We're said to be getting 1-3 inches tomorrow around 8am


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 24, 2013)

What size bar you going with?


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 24, 2013)

4x4American said:


> My bet for this year is we're going to skip spring temperatures and go straight to summer like temperatures...the dern woodchuck lied! We're said to be getting 1-3 inches tomorrow around 8am



The 243 Win. took care of the woodchuck. 350 yards 55 Grain Nosler Ballistic Tip Boat Tail leaving my barrel at 3950 feet per second.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 24, 2013)

4x4American said:


> What size bar you going with?



18 inch. .325 chain


----------



## bplust (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you considered a brushcutter (for the brush of course)? 

Depending on the type of brush, a saw could be nearly useless and even downright dangerous to use. And the ol' back likes using a brushcutter more.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 25, 2013)

bplust said:


> Have you considered a brushcutter (for the brush of course)?
> 
> Depending on the type of brush, a saw could be nearly useless and even downright dangerous to use. And the ol' back likes using a brushcutter more.



I will be cutting tree tops and it will be too much to do with an axe or handsaw. 45 acres worth. The property was logged this past winter and I would like to open the four wheeler trails back up to get the tractor for the firewood from the tree tops. Also would like to keep the trails open so it is easier to drag deer through.


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 25, 2013)

4x4American said:


> What size bar you going with?



My error. 16 inch chain. Not 18 inch.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kyle and Edge and Engine in Cassadaga NY is fantastic to work with. Excellent customer service and when i ordered parts for my Dolmar 120si- he had every part I needed in stock and processed my order the day before he closed to go on vacation. He will be getting all my Dolmar business in the future (and I live in Knoxville TN.)

sb


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 25, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Kyle and Edge and Engine in Cassadaga NY is fantastic to work with. Excellent customer service and when i ordered parts for my Dolmar 120si- he had every part I needed in stock and processed my order the day before he closed to go on vacation. He will be getting all my Dolmar business in the future (and I live in Knoxville TN.)
> 
> sb



Ok Thanks. I will have to keep him in mind. Every bit of advice helps. I thank everybody who gave me advice on this site. I would buy everybody a few beers, but I would be broke quick.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 31, 2013)

Update, saw was supposed to come in thursday at the garden store, come thursday, guy had forgot to order it!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 31, 2013)

4x4American said:


> Update, saw was supposed to come in thursday at the garden store, come thursday, guy had forgot to order it!



Ouch! Sorry for your wait. 







Did he order it now?! 

7


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 31, 2013)

4x4American said:


> Update, saw was supposed to come in thursday at the garden store, come thursday, guy had forgot to order it!



It was not the garden store. It was the private Stihl Shop that was a family business. Only reason I am getting it here is because I save $35 on it. 10% is almost 10 gallons of gas or 4 gallons and a 30 rack of beer.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe these guys got ahold of it and your dealer just can't _find_ it?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/233110.htm

Philbert


----------



## Superhunter12 (Mar 31, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Maybe these guys got ahold of it and your dealer just can't _find_ it?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/233110.htm
> 
> Philbert



I dont know what the story is. Owner told me he just plain forgot about it.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the MS 250, we sell a ton of them, although it is being discontinued due to the EPA, there are still thousands in the distrobution chain. It is all the saw most people who cut their own wood need, for the guys cutting ten to twenty cord a year they are ideal as well as a trail clearing and general purpose farm saw. There are newer, lighter sexier designs available but it is yet to be seen whether or not they will hold up as long as this simple design has.
Parts will be available prolly for your lifetime due to the millions of of 025's and 250's that have been sold. With proper care, keeping the air filter clean, running good 89/91 octane and good mix in it and storing it properly, it should last you a lifetime, after running five gallon of mix thru it I'd have it checked with a tach and make sure it's still in the 13,800 to 14,000 rpm range. They tend to come from the factory a little on the lean side and after breaking in turn 14,200-14,400, we have customer's bring them back in after 2.5-3.0 gallon and go over the saw for free and make sure they are still within the factory spec,no more than 14k rpms.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 31, 2013)

I gotta tach jerry I can check it


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 31, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> It was not the garden store. It was the private Stihl Shop that was a family business. Only reason I am getting it here is because I save $35 on it. 10% is almost 10 gallons of gas or 4 gallons and a 30 rack of beer.



hey man, tomate-o, tom-ought-o....you know what they say, rome was built in a day, jack!


----------



## Superhunter12 (Apr 1, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> Congrats on the MS 250, we sell a ton of them, although it is being discontinued due to the EPA, there are still thousands in the distrobution chain. It is all the saw most people who cut their own wood need, for the guys cutting ten to twenty cord a year they are ideal as well as a trail clearing and general purpose farm saw. There are newer, lighter sexier designs available but it is yet to be seen whether or not they will hold up as long as this simple design has.
> Parts will be available prolly for your lifetime due to the millions of of 025's and 250's that have been sold. With proper care, keeping the air filter clean, running good 89/91 octane and good mix in it and storing it properly, it should last you a lifetime, after running five gallon of mix thru it I'd have it checked with a tach and make sure it's still in the 13,800 to 14,000 rpm range. They tend to come from the factory a little on the lean side and after breaking in turn 14,200-14,400, we have customer's bring them back in after 2.5-3.0 gallon and go over the saw for free and make sure they are still within the factory spec,no more than 14k rpms.



Hey Thanks. I cant wait until the snow is gone so I can use it without falling on my but on the ice and cutting off my leg. I think it will be a good saw for me. I just picked up a MS390 that I could not beat the price on. I will use that once I feel comfortable with the MS250.


----------



## crabhab (Apr 1, 2013)

I just picked up a new MS 250 from the local hardware store today. I am replacing my MS 180 which I am going to sell to my friend and an old Poulan 2375 Wild Thing. I was trying to choose between the MS 270/280 and MS 250. The 270/280 have a great AV system but, were close to the 290 in performance and very expensive (new old stock MS 270 was 430 dollars).

The MS 251 will be replacing the MS 250 I liked the new pre-separation filtration system on the MS 251. I did not like the increased weight and the single bar nut, and higher price of the 251.

The 250 will be stable mate to my MS 290 which I picked up this time last year. The MS 290 will be the felling saw and big tree buck saw while the MS 250 will be my all around saw. MS180 was great but the wood is large on my 2 acre property and the saw was struggling.


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone recommend chaps for superhunter or are they for ladies only?


----------



## Superhunter12 (Apr 1, 2013)

4x4American said:


> anyone recommend chaps for superhunter or are they for ladies only?



I dont think I need chaps. I am not a logger yet......but it seems like I am getting there.


----------



## crabhab (Apr 1, 2013)

Super hunter you should purchase chaps. I did people give me hell for wearing them but I do not like hospitals.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 1, 2013)

Superhunter12 said:


> I dont think I need chaps. I am not a logger yet......but it seems like I am getting there.



Check out this current thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/233124.htm

Or do a 'Search' for 'chaps' or look through the Arboricultural Injury threads. We're not talking Ralph Lauren here.

Philbert


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 2, 2013)

yea chaps are a good thing i think, i got bit by my little stihl 180 a few years ago, i got lucky. I was in the middle of cutting a little (approx. 12" dbh) birch tree down one weekend and the saw just quit, so after spending awhile trying to figure it out, I got it going...at 11pm. So I put on a headlamp and went back into the woods. After finishing the back cut I started off away from the falling birch with the chain still spinning (saw was still funky and took a little while to rev down, but I had it going and I couldnt be stopped from putting that tree on the ground!) and i slipped (pretty steep rocky terrain) and the chain grazed my thigh. Luckily the chain had slowed down quite a bit and i was wearing the double leg carhart britches. all it did was give me a little cut, drew a little blood, and I told myself not to do that again, cause next time it could be worse. I was wearing a hardhat ear plugs and glasses though, so at least I had some ppe on.


----------

